# Michael Jackson mad at the USMC



## Wmarden (May 14, 2003)

Did you hear the MJ has a big beef with the United States Marine Corps.  Yeah, he thought Toys for Tots was an exchange program.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 15, 2003)

THAT'S HARSH!!!!! BUT FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle (May 15, 2003)

How can you tell when it is bedtime at Michael's home??

When the big hand touches the little hand.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (May 15, 2003)

you know i think its about time someone stood up and said michael you need help or maybe just go a head and put a bullet in his head the man is beyond insane... great jokes though lol


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *How can you tell when it is bedtime at Michael's home??
> 
> When the big hand touches the little hand.
> ...



That was good too!!!!! Keep'em coming guys!!!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Wmarden (May 15, 2003)

Dennis miller said back around the time his wife gave birth "Michael Jackson had a little boy this week and then went to the hospital to be with his wife for the birth of their child"


----------



## Seig (May 16, 2003)

I thought you were going to say MJ was mad at the USMC because they were giving him too much competition in the search for a few good men


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 17, 2003)

The trouble in Michael and Lisa Marie's marriage?
She misunderstood him when he said he wanted kids.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## The 14th Style (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *How can you tell when it is bedtime at Michael's home??
> 
> When the big hand touches the little hand.
> ...



Oh man, that's just wrong on so many levels.:rofl::erg:


----------



## Seig (May 23, 2003)

I still think it's funny any time I hear Michael Jackson sing, "I'm Bad", I thought his version of "Go Away Little Girl" was appropo


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 20, 2003)

i love em


----------



## TargetAlex (Jul 16, 2003)

I hear Walmart is having a Michael Jackson sale- they have boy's underwear half-off.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TargetAlex _
> *I hear Walmart is having a Michael Jackson sale- they have boy's underwear half-off. *


Very good.  Nasty as all get-out, but a VERY good joke. :rofl: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Kirk (Jul 16, 2003)

After MJ's wife had her baby, MJ asked the doctor "how long until
we can have sex", and the doctor looked ghastly and said "well
at least wait until he can walk".


----------



## Wmarden (Jul 17, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   eeeeeeuuuuuuuuuu


----------

